# Bipolar/Manic Depressive Medications?



## EmbalmerBabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hello,
does anyone here take any bipolar/manic depressive medications
such as Seroquel,Lithium etc? Or has anyone been diagnosed with
this syndrome?
If so please share your thoughts. 
Thankyou


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 24, 2007)

My fiancee has been diagnosed with Bi-Polar disorder and he is on a variation of Lithium.  It helps him a lot!


----------



## Havenly (Apr 25, 2007)

I have bipolar disorder.  I was diagnosed 4 years ago.  I take Depakote, lithium, and wellbutrin.  I was prescribed seroquel to help me sleep, but it makes me too groggy so I don't take it often.  The meds help a lot. If you have any specific questions, ask away and I'll be happy to answer.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 25, 2007)

I have been bipolar forever! haha.  I take Abilify and Paxil and then Klonopin as needed for panic attacks, but that is hardly ever now that i take the abilify.. it is the best for me and i've been on others like depakote, but that had horrid side effects.
However bipolar disorder is very treatable once you find a combination of meds that work for you


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Apr 25, 2007)

what kind of side effects from the depakote?  when i was in rehab they made me take lithium and depakote but i never needed it.  i too experienced horrid things from it.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Apr 27, 2007)

What kind of side effects did you have with Depakote? Also Havenly
you said you were taking Seroquel but it made you too groggy,
is this medication only to be taken at night or do you take it in the morning too?
Thankyou


----------



## Havenly (Apr 27, 2007)

Seroquel is an anti-anxiety medication, so sometimes it is prescribed for people to take during the day.  I was prescribed Seroquel strictly for sleeping purposes, or I can take it if i get really upset and need to calm down.  But I can only do that if its ok for me to go to sleep, because within half an hour I'll be out like a light.  For some reason my body reacts very strongly to it.  

I know some of the side effects people experience with lithium are weight gain, acne, and dehydration/thirst.  I haven't experienced the first two at all, though I definitely notice the dehydration thing and have to drink a ton of water.  I'm not sure about Depakote, but I have been on it for several years now and haven't had any problems.  I was on Lamictal for a little while and that drug made me feel horrible, like I had the flu all the time.


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 27, 2007)

Depakote makes me gain weight. It fucking sucks, especially for a bulimic. 

I'm on it for severe depression- I don't really have bipolar disorder- I have two moods. Really, really depressed and suicidal- and then functional. Depakote keeps me functional. But it makes me fat. Somedays I wonder which I'd rather have...


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 1, 2007)

Has anyone heard of Tegretol? I was just prescribed that drug
to treat bipolar disorder.
I have never taken these types of meds before. or any other meds.
really.


----------



## TeaCup (May 1, 2007)

I was first diagnosed with Bipolar when I was eight-ish, so I can't tell even begin to tell you what I've taken. But be careful about what you take because one of pills I was taking made me lose my appetite and they had to hospitalise me.

Tegretol is what I take now, along with Effexir, and various sleeping pills. I also take a genaric form of Xanax when I get really manic.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 1, 2007)

Have you experienced any side effects from the Tegretol? I am reading not so good things about it online.  ;0)
Do you take blood tests often for it?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_Have you experienced any side effects from the Tegretol? I am reading not so good things about it online.  ;0)
Do you take blood tests often for it?_

 
I've taken Tegretol.  It didn't do much but make me throw up every time i took it :/


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 2, 2007)

I can relate! I have only taken it three times and I have felt super sick to my stomach like I was going to throw up too, but I have'nt yet.
Did you have to take blood tests while on it?
I guess the feeling sick part goes away after a while of taking it.
How long did you take it for?
Thankyou for your help!


----------



## TeaCup (May 5, 2007)

Personally I love the Tegretol. They really had to wean me onto it though, the first week I felt ill, but after that I was so much better. The sick feeling was definintly worth it! But like everything else, this is making me lose a bit of weight.


----------



## baby_love (May 5, 2007)

I was diagnosed bipolar when I was like...14 and I've been taking Trileptal ever since.  I have tried a few other medications, but this one has worked the best.  I am also on Cymbalta for depression.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 6, 2007)

How long were you on Tegretol before you noticed a difference?
I feel the same but it has'nt even been two weeks yet.
Does it help with your depression too?
Thanks for your comments girls I appreciate it.


----------



## MissMarley (May 8, 2007)

Anyone been on Lamictal? I went to my psych yesterday, and he decided that I'm Bipolar II, rather than a severe depressive. He's got me on Depakote (1500 mg) and Lamictal, plus Xanax for depression. Any side effects anyone has experienced on Lamictal? I'm a little nervous, I've been researching it online and have seen a variety of side effects reported, like migraines and cystic acne...


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 8, 2007)

I heard that one along with Seroquel have the least amount of side effects...but I don't know much about all this sorry I am not much help.Good luck to you.


----------



## vicuna1 (May 8, 2007)

I was diagnosed as BPII, but I'm relatively mild. I was on Depakote for about 2 years, at fairly low levels but I felt like my mind was wrapped in cotton. Like a lot of BP's, I like the highs because my mind is sharper (and again, let me emphasize that mine is pretty mild) and I just felt slow and stupid on Depakote. About 2 1/2 years ago, I had to get off the med for a surgical procedure and never went back on. Best decision I ever made. AGAIN, I'm not recommending this, but it worked for me. I am careful to control triggers, foods and sleep and I have a few close friends that monitor me. As BPs we tend to be clueless when we are getting "high", my friends let me know when I need to be aware and I take extra precautions, tightening the reins a bit.


----------



## uopgirlie (May 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 

 
_Anyone been on Lamictal? I went to my psych yesterday, and he decided that I'm Bipolar II, rather than a severe depressive. He's got me on Depakote (1500 mg) and Lamictal, plus Xanax for depression. Any side effects anyone has experienced on Lamictal? I'm a little nervous, I've been researching it online and have seen a variety of side effects reported, like migraines and cystic acne..._

 
Here's a table from the package insert that comes with the drug - There were 227 people that they followed in the study, so you can kinda "rate" the frequency of the side effects.  These are the "most frequent" side effects.  And remember, just because a drug can cause a side effect doesn't mean it absolutely will - so maybe you won't have any side effects at all =)

Lamotrigine Adverse Reactions in Adults With Bipolar Disorder
Fatigue  8%
Insomnia  10%  
Somnolence  9%  
Rash (non-serious) 7%  
Abdominal pain  6% 
Constipation  5%
Nausea  14%
Vomiting  5%
Xerostomia (dry mouth)  6%
Pharyngitis  5% 
Rhinitis  7%
Back pain  8%

There are some more serious side effects associated with Lamictal, but they are very rare.  Like one called Stevens-Johnson syndrome which is a really bad rash, but I've only seen 1 person with that over my year of training in hospitals and it was a small child (it's more common in kids).


----------



## Havenly (May 28, 2007)

I was on Lamictal for probably about 6 months until I finally figured out that it was making me feel awful, like I had the flu all the time.  Just really achy and tired.  It also made me feel pretty sluggish.  They changed me to Depakote.  I don't think I have any major side effects though sometimes I wonder if its the cause for a lot of fatigue.  I also have really poor concentration sometimes and I wonder if its because of the meds.


----------



## MissMarley (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm off Lamictal now- awful side effects. Insane sweating, going from being really really tired to insane insomnia every other night, nausea, seriously irritability (probably from never sleeping), etc

So they switched me to Depakote and Seroquel, take my first one tonight. Guess we'll see how that one works.


----------



## KittyLuv (Jun 11, 2007)

I was diagnosed with Bipolar when I was 16 been on about a dozen different medication including lithium (made me gain weight) Lamictal which made me feel even more depressed, Zoloft and Wellbutrin which neither did anything for me. Neurontin which made me feel psychotic and another medication which is now off the market cannot remember the name for the life of me. I know when I am getting high after this long but the lows spring up on me. I am currently on Seroquel, Abilify, Effexor and Xanax and I think I sleep too much.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jun 12, 2007)

I was taking Tegretol for three weeks and I QUIT because I got an assortment of bruises all over my calves,and thighs for NO REASON.
I was not doing any thing to get these bruises. 
They just started popping up. A week later I took a blood test as ordered by the Dr. and it came out ok. I don't want to take it again though because it also gave me chronic sore throats which was terribly annoying. He also said he would not put me back on it.
I am now just taking the Seroquel which is lovely because it does help me sleep well, but it can be hard to get up after taking it so I don't dare take over 25 mg. It's far too strong.
I was having a hard time sleeping.


----------



## KittyLuv (Jun 12, 2007)

I think having a hard time sleeping is common among people with BP. I cannot sleep unless I take something. The doctor has me on Seroquel 200mg so I can sleep. I think this may be too much but I have to wait to see her to change it.


----------



## squirlymoo (Jun 12, 2007)

I took Paxil first, and that was the *absolute wrong thing.* I slept for two days after taking it once. I took Wellbutrin for a while after that and I wasn't sad, but I was never happy either. So...I switched to Effexor, which eventually stopped having any noticable effect at all but I went through the worst withdrawals when I stopped. Then came Prozac, which helped a bit but not enough. Now I'm on Lexapro, Abilify and Trazodone, which make me a happy bunny.


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm bipolar and on wellbutrin and lamotrigine. Both are doing well for me and don't have the dreaded weight gain effect. But really you just need to toy around with different medications and doses with your doctor till you find one that works for you. Also, if weight gain is a concern let your doctor know that! Good luck with everything!


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh and I have severe sleeping problems. They used to put me on countless sleeping pills (seroquel, imovane, lorazepam) and I hated all of them. Some made me gain weight (not exactly desirable), they all made me feel so horrible and groggy which would increase my anxiety levels, and my body became immune to all of them so fast. Now I'm taking melotonin which can be bought at any drugstore and it's helping me better then any of those meds without the horrible side effects, addictive qualities, or become immune.  You can take 1 tablet after supper and 1 an hour before bed or both before bed. You just have to play around with it and find out what works best for you. Definitely something to look into though for anyone who has sleeping problems.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 16, 2007)

Lexapro, Cymbalta, Topamax & Klonopin here.  Sigh  I have gained weight from the meds.  I couldn't take Wellbutrin it made me itch.


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Sep 19, 2007)

I have bipolar rapidcycle disorder leaning towards major depressive disorder. Lexapro, Celexa, and Wellbutrin have worked really well for me.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *uopgirlie* 

 
_Here's a table from the package insert that comes with the drug - There were 227 people that they followed in the study, so you can kinda "rate" the frequency of the side effects. These are the "most frequent" side effects. And remember, just because a drug can cause a side effect doesn't mean it absolutely will - so maybe you won't have any side effects at all =)

Lamotrigine Adverse Reactions in Adults With Bipolar Disorder
Fatigue 8%
Insomnia 10% 
Somnolence 9% 
Rash (non-serious) 7% 
Abdominal pain 6% 
Constipation 5%
Nausea 14%
Vomiting 5%
Xerostomia (dry mouth) 6%
Pharyngitis 5% 
Rhinitis 7%
Back pain 8%

There are some more serious side effects associated with Lamictal, but they are very rare. Like one called Stevens-Johnson syndrome which is a really bad rash, but I've only seen 1 person with that over my year of training in hospitals and it was a small child (it's more common in kids)._

 
I had Steven Johnsons a few years ago. I was taking lamictal and tegretol after a brain injury. It was more than a rash,I was burned all over my body including my mucous membranes,and then it sloughed off and was oozy. I was on a ton of steroids,silvadene creme,etc. It is rare. I was photographed for a textbook. Other than that,I had no problems with tegretol. It did not make me feel weird.I just nectrotized all over....lol.


----------

